# Canyon Grizl



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone thinking of buying it?

Canyon sizing chart puts me at medium. I am182 cm tall. Have ridden large many years.
Canyon says this is okay.

I am hesitant especially with no test ride. Yeah, they have a 30 day tryout policy. But still.....I would rather be confident and do a “one and done” buy.

.


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

I think you have to go by the frame dimensions, and reach/stack. Canyon has very unusual sizing. I would probably fit a small, which mneans 50% of the world's population needs a small or x-small. Their on-line fitting system complains that my legs are too short for my height, and flags it as incorrect.

They have a show-room in San Diego, but it might be closed until some of the pandemic restrictions are lifted in CA. I also think it isn't available for sale yet.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Last I looked. July ship dates. That seems optimistic given so many on waiting lists for other brands.


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

Here is a bit more: Canyon unleash all-new gravel bike, The Grizl: Regular handlebars & more!

Basically cut/paste of their PR.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

shrubs said:


> Last I looked. July ship dates. That seems optimistic given so many on waiting lists for other brands.


I see now ship dates are by size. My size ( Canyon medium) would be August sometime. I have seen that a rider ordered a Canyon bike and Canyon slipped the ship date back couple of times. 

I am slipping spending money back as well. That’s _my_ supply chain issue.


----------



## hutchtrickstar (Aug 31, 2002)

I notice in the geometry of Canyon bikes that they have the usual Stack and Reach, and then they have at the bottom, - a Stack+ and Reach+, both are different measurements. What does the + mean?


----------

